# 600 year old White Oak dies and is removed:



## Marine5068 (Apr 28, 2017)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/600-year-old-tree-that-witnessed-history-taken-down-1.3387824


----------



## Marine5068 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 16, 2017)

So sad.
Do they know what killed it?


----------



## Marine5068 (May 17, 2017)

I don't think so, but I don't really know.
It was getting worse over the years but looked good not too many years back.
I hate to see an old one go. It was around a long long time.
The link to the historic events of the tree are located here...

http://www.historicalsocietyofsomersethills.org/baskingridgeoaktree.php

more pics of tree below...


----------



## Marine5068 (May 17, 2017)

Last few pics of the removal.

Take the time to read through all the info on this tree.
It was so interesting to me and the history of the things that went on was fascinating.
It even had cavities that were filled by a Dentist.
The removal cost over $50,000


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 17, 2017)

It is an interesting story about the history of the tree. 

Those graves would have been dug, what?, about 200 years ago? I'm guessing there was extensive root damage done then and it took this long for the poor tree to succumb.
The bodies and wood caskets would have rotted and made for good plant food, but they would have had to chop through a lot of roots for all those graves.
Idiots.


----------



## Marine5068 (May 17, 2017)

I know. I was thinking that about the graves too. 
Probably most were way back when the tree was about 350 years old and all the caskets and bones are long gone now too I bet.
It lived a long life though considering most White Oaks live around 350 years at most.
But I read that they have lots of the offspring from the acorns of it planted around.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 17, 2017)

Marine5068 said:


> I know. I was thinking that about the graves too.
> Probably most were way back when the tree was about 350 years old and all the caskets and bones are long gone now too I bet.
> It lived a long life though considering most White Oaks live around 350 years at most.
> But I read that they have lots of the offspring from the acorns of it planted around.


I read that part, too, and thought that was sweet. They said they planted a "son" of the original on the property. Cool.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 17, 2017)

There is an ancient oak near me that is just breathtaking, "The Birthing Tree"


----------



## aokpops (Jun 30, 2017)

I raise young oaks in a tire nursery . Sorry to see this old one was left to turn into a bush .


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 6, 2017)

aokpops said:


> I raise young oaks in a tire nursery . Sorry to see this old one was left to turn into a bush .


 Yeah, what a shame... a 200+year old "bush".


----------



## aokpops (Jul 7, 2017)

Bad genes or training . Really is a 200 year old bush just look at it . The trunk has no height


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 8, 2017)

aokpops said:


> Bad genes or training . Really is a 200 year old bush just look at it . The trunk has no height


Better than yours.


----------



## aokpops (Jul 9, 2017)

I never had control of my genes . I just played the cards the best I could .


----------



## sb47 (Dec 18, 2017)

Just because a tree is very large, does not mean it's very old. I've personally seen trees that were planted just 50 years ago that look like they are hundreds of years old. I personally helped my dad plant a pecan tree when I was a kid, I took it down for safety reasons and the tree rings said it was over 100 years old. But in reality it was only 50 years old. So I suspect some of these so called old trees are not really that old.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Dec 24, 2017)

And there's our dendrology lessen.


----------

